# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  اسماء جديدة لكل البنات    يالا ورايا

## ريهام احمد

:Butterflygirlwhead:  
بسم   الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا عندى مفاجاه لكل الحوامل الي محتارات باسماء مواليدهم اقروا وادعوا لي بخالص التوفيق وارحب بردودكم راح ابدا بأسماء البنات .. :M (20):  
اسم لمار معناه بريق الذهب والالماس.....
ميار وهو الضوء اللي على القمر ....
معنى اسم ( لمى ) : سمرة تستحسن في الشفة ... 
ميسم: العضو المؤنث في الزهرة - من بدا عليها أثر الحسن والجمال
دانة: الجوهرة أو اللؤلؤة الكبيرة
لينة: النخلة الصغيرة :M (32):  
ليان: النسيم اللي حول النخلة
أسيل ، سارا ، مزون ، ود ، جود ، لورا
ترنيم.. رنيم... نوران.. نسايم.. فرات.. صبا.. ترتيل .. أساور.. سندس.. أستبرق.. جنا.. سلسبيل .. تسنيم.. انفال .. جود....فرح..أنهار .. حور.. سما( بكسر السين ) ... سمات... منتهى..ريحانه..لؤلوة.. مرجانه.... ولاء .. هدايه..إحسان..ميامين.. مسرة.. ظلال..أبتهال..ندى و ملاك 
روان - لين - سارة - هدى - هبى - اريج - نوال - شادن - تالا - يارا- - لارا – لانا.. لونا - مايا - لجين - شهاليل - هدية - وداد - آية - ايمان - بتول - ناهد - شذى - ياقوت... 
روان- ريما - ديما - آيه - تالا - جوري – غلا..
وإذا تريدين أسماء من القران فعندك من الأسماء الدارجة الآن :
جودي : الجبل الذي استوت عليه سفينة نوح عليه السلام (اعتقد في سيناء)
جنى : ثمر الجنة ورطبها أو عسلها (ما يجنى من الثمر) ولو أن بعض القبائل تعتبره اسم مشين وله معنى مخالف عندهم
سلسبيل : نهر في الجنة 
سدرة : سدرة المنتهى (شجرة)
لينة : نخلة (صار الاسم قديم جدا ومنتشر)
دانية : قريبة
إسراء : غني عن التعريف
آلاء : نعم 
سديم: الضباب الخفيف 
ترف: رغد العيش 
ديم: جمع ديمه وهو المطر الخفيف 
هتان: المطر الخفيف المتواصل / فرح /
تالا .. وهي النخلة الصغيره.. 
وسن: ومعناه النعاس.. ودانه..وتالين لكن مااعرف معناه
ميس, رند, رود, ريفال, راسيل, رفيف.. كندة.. جبت لكم اسم جديد
اول مره اسمع فيه اليوم
بس ضفته عندي في القائمه
الاسم هو 
لتين :ومعناه الشي شديد الحلاوه..
اثيله : اصيله في الشرف . وعريقه,,,

اماليا : اصله يوناني بس,,, معانه اللطيفه والمحبوبه .

أمجاد : جمع مجد ,,,, رفعه الشأن

ألين : اجمل نساء العالم 

براء : تخلص من الذنب

بنان : جمع بنانه طرف الاصبع ..

بيلسان : زهره بيضاء ذات رائح عطرررريه جميله

تاله : وليس تالا ,,, نفس الشي بس عشان ابري ذمتي 
معناته ,,, النخله الصغيره

ترانيم : انشوده 

تغاني : استثناء ...

تنال :معناه بصيغه المضارع تحصل على ماتريد 

تيماء : صحراء
جلنار : زهر الرمان ,,

جنى : مايجنى من العسل او الثمر ((( صار شوي قديم ))) بس حلو
جوانا : اصله فارسي معناه الشابه الفتيه

جويس : الفرح ,,

جيلان : مأخوذ من جيل : اي صنف من الناس 2

خزامى : نوع من الزئبق ازهاره متعدده الالوان 

دارين : منطقه بالبحرين كان يحمل اليها المسك من الهند 

دواني : جمع دانيه اي قريبه

ديالا : اسم منسوب من نهر بالعراق ( ديلي )

ديمه : مطر يدوم بسكون بلا رعد ولا برق

راوند : ((( اصله فارسي ))) حبل تعلق عليه عناقيد العنب

رسال : جمع رسل ... تمهل << مو يقولون على مهلك على رسلك 

روفيدا : ((( اصله فارسي ))) المكان الذي يفرد فيه العجين

روانا : ((( اصله فارسي ))) السفر والدليل

رواني : جمع رانيه : حسنه الصوت ..

روند : نبات عريض الاوراق 

ريانه : ضد عطشانه ( بنات ديروا بالكم هذا للبنات ريانه )) اما ريان للذكر

زيان : ذات حسن وجمال 

سجيه او سجايا : طبيعه الخلق ((( ويقولون البنت على سجيتها او على نياتها .)))

سوريانا : منسوب الى سوريا ,,, 

شيماء : <<< مو جديد بس حبيت اكتب معناته (( الشامه او الخال )) التي تظهر على جسم الانسان واسم غفار نفس المعنى 

صمود : ثبااات


لورا : (( اسم فارسي )) معناته هضبه

ليال : جمع ليلى ,,,

ليان : رخاء العيش ونعيمه ,,

لينا : استرخاء وليونه

مادلين : حلوى وفاكهه صيفيه 

ماريه : وليس ماريا ... امراه بيضاء واسم ماريا القبطيه احلى مثال

مايا : مأخوذ من الام معناه الام المرضعه

مغاني : جمع مغنى نعناته منزل واقامه

منار : موضع النور

مناف : مرتقى وعلو ,, عاليه

منيفه : تامه الطول والجمال

موهانا : اصله هندي ,,, نوع من العصافير

ميرا : عربي مأخوذ من ميرة ..طعام يذخره الانسان ..


ميلاء : شجره كثيره الاغصان ,,

ناردين : نبات طيب الرائحه ,,يستعمل للزينه ..

نهاود : مدينه ايرانيه 

هتون : منصب ,,

وجد او وجود : كينونه

وسن : النعاس .. 

وصاف او وصايف : معروفه بحسن صفاتها 

يارا : الطاهره 

يمنى : عكس اليسار معناه اليمين .. عكس يسرى 
يولاند : زهره البنفسج

يوليا : اسم امنيه سوريه ,, 
ريــتـــاج .. ويعني : من أسماء باب الكعبة ...

انشاء الله عجبتكم اسامي البنات ,,, 

منقول

----------


## nono92

سموهم على اسمى نهلة شايفين الاسم جميل ازاى ومعناه حتى حلو ومش منتشر ومعناه شرب حتى ارتوى يعنى اسم كله ثواب يعنى معناه الشبع والارتواء شايفين حلو ازاى + ان فى مية معدنية اسمها نهل يعنى مشهور بس قليل من الناس مسمينوة  بس انا الصراحة مش بحبه سموة انتوا بقى

----------


## حنـــــان

الله كلها أسامي جميلة جدا
انا حفظتهم عندي على الجهاز
شكرا يا ريهام  :f2:

----------


## Ririjackson

حلوة اوى الاسامى دى واللى عاجبنى اكتر  ان فى منها اسامى جديدة

ولو انى معرفش ليه بحب الاسامى اليهودية اكتر :Girl (27):

----------


## ريهام احمد

> سموهم على اسمى نهلة شايفين الاسم جميل ازاى ومعناه حتى حلو ومش منتشر ومعناه شرب حتى ارتوى يعنى اسم كله ثواب يعنى معناه الشبع والارتواء شايفين حلو ازاى + ان فى مية معدنية اسمها نهل يعنى مشهور بس قليل من الناس مسمينوة بس انا الصراحة مش بحبه سموة انتوا بقى


طبعا اسمك زى السكر يا نهلة  
جزاكى الله خيرا على مرورك الذى اسعدنى

----------


## ريهام احمد

> كلها أسامي جميلة جدا
> انا حفظتهم عندي على الجهاز
> شكرا يا ريهام


الحمد لله يارب اكون افدتك 
جزاكى الله خيرا حبيبتى على ردك ومشاركتك

----------


## ريهام احمد

> حلوة اوى الاسامى دى واللى عاجبنى اكتر ان فى منها اسامى جديدة
> 
> ولو انى معرفش ليه بحب الاسامى اليهودية


شكلك  عايشة فى اسرئيل  ولا ايه

----------


## ماوية

الله حلوة اوي الاسماء دي

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

حلوة الأسامي .. في مجموعة لزوزة جدا .
تسلم ايدك يا ريهام على الاسماء ..
بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## amak_77

جميلة موت
طب تسمعي عن حد سمي بنته( مَعِين ) بفتح الميم وكسر العين
ياريت لو تعرفي لي معناها كمان و في حد اتسمي كدا ولا لأ
معلش هتعبك معايا

----------


## Amira

*كل دي أسماء !!! ..* *بس أنا أسمي مش مكتوب ليه  ماله أميرة  دا حتي في كذا أغنية لأسم أميرة* 

*انا هاعرض الأسماء دي لواحدة صاحبتي هاتضع مولدها قريب إن شاء الله ... علشان وجعت دماغي بالأسماء الي مختارها* 

*شكرا يا جميلة*

----------


## aynad

*اسمااااء كلها جميلة يا ريري
تسلم ايدك يا قمر*

----------


## ندى الايام

تسلم ايدك يا ريهام
فيهم مجموعة حلوة اوى فعلا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً لك اختي الكريمة
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## مغبونه

لا سيسموها مثلي(فداء) ادري غريب عليكم يا اهل مصر بس اسمي حلو صح اكيد مثلي ::p: بس اسعوديه قليل يسمون مثل اسمي

----------


## ريهام احمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هو الاسم غريب فى مصر بس حلو وان شاء الله ينتشر ويكون فى مصر والسعودية
شكراً لك اختى الكريمة على مشاركتك العطره

----------


## ميمة اسلام

موضوع لذيذ جدا يا ريهام 
واسماء جديدة 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر 
ف امان الله

----------


## warm dreams

جميله الاسماء يا ريهام جزاكى الله خير على المجهود ده 
بس انتى مقلتيش اسمى وهوه احلام وطبعا معروف معناه 
انا بقى ان شاء الله لما اخلف بنت هسميها اسم مختاراه من زمان لو حد يحب ياخده وهوه رانسى ومعناه البحر الجارى

----------


## عمر وليد

مشكككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر  رررر

----------


## أنفـــــال

شهاليل
شهاليل شهاليل يعني؟
يا نهار !!
حد يبقى اسمه شهاليل ؟؟

----------


## hoda5555

انا بنتى اسمها حلا  مش موجود خالص ليه زعلتينى

----------


## ريمان



----------


## حنييييين الشوق

مجموعه اسماء جديده وجميله تسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------

